# Renaissance Kennels - Magnolia, TX



## Chuey (Mar 7, 2013)

Looking for any reviews on Renaissance Kennel (Mag. Tx.) pups. 
I am looking for a black/tan female pup from the SE texas area for personal protection/companion dog for self as I go into retirement in April.
Any other breeder recomendations would be greatly apreciated.


----------



## Longfisher (Feb 28, 2013)

*I'll send you a PM.*

I know the kennel and the kennel-master/trainer.

I'll send you a PM which I'd appreciate if you kept private.

Best,

LF


----------



## Alena Gonzalez (May 22, 2014)

I noticed you said you knew the trainer/owner of Renaissance Kennels. I'm in the process of purchasing my first GSD. I'm doing my homework and wanted to know if you felt comfortable sharing any info you may know about them. Thanks!


----------



## Alena Gonzalez (May 22, 2014)

I'm looking for info on this breeder as well. Did you end up purchasing a dog from him. Please help!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Maria Chapman (Jun 13, 2020)

Longfisher said:


> *I'll send you a PM.*
> 
> I know the kennel and the kennel-master/trainer.
> 
> ...


Longfisher,
would you mind sharing knowledge on this breeder please. Many thanks.


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

Maria Chapman said:


> Longfisher,
> would you mind sharing knowledge on this breeder please. Many thanks.


This thread is 7yrs old... the original poster never returned and @Longfisher has not logged on in 4 years.

I’ll leave the thread active in case anyone else has input but I wouldn’t expect to hear back from those members.


----------

